# Philips DVD Ram SDVD8821



## hoodedman (Nov 3, 2008)

Im running Acer 5112 XP. The drive shows up in the bios but when i go to manage the drive icon is there but the drivers fail every time (The icon is the yellow exclamation mark with the drive). Ive searched the net for drivers.
Any solutions?


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Try this site: Philips DVD Ram SDVD8821 Drivers


----------



## Resin8 (Jun 24, 2009)

I had this problem, and found a solution elsewhere. I stole the solution & posted it here because this is the place to find solutions...

The issue you have posted does require more information to troubleshoot and fix it, information like what type Version of windows you are using and does the drive in the device manager has a YELLOW ! Mark, is the drive is visible in on the device manager page under DVD/CD ROM drives option, however I am suggesting you few steps with the best of my expertise according to the information I could gather reading post which usually fix these kind of issues please follow the instructions below.
1. Click the Start button, click Run.
2. In the RUN box, type Regedit, and then click OK.
3. Click the plus sign (+) next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
4. Click the plus sign (+) next to SYSTEM.
5. Click the plus sign (+) next to CurrentControlSet.
6. Click the plus sign (+) next to Control.
7. Click the plus sign (+) next to Class.
8. Click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
9. On the right side of the window, click UpperFilters. Click Edit on the menu bar.
10. Click Delete, and then click OK.
11. On the right side of the window, click LowerFilters.
12. Click Edit on the menu bar.
13.Click Delete, and then click OK.
14.Click File, and then click Exit.
15. Restart the computer normally.
NOTE: When you click the plus sign (+) next to a folder, it will expand displaying the folders it contains in the left-hand pane of the Registry Editor. When a folder is highlighted, its contents will be displayed in the right-hand pane of the Registry Editor.
In some machines any one of the filters like Lower or Upper filters options will be missing so do not worry if you are not able to find any one of the filters, just delete the one which is found and continue with the other suggested options.
After completing the above mentioned steps restart your computer.
Once the system is back to the desktop screen, please perform the steps mentioned below.
1. Click on start and right click on my computer then left click on properties.
2. Click on hardware on the top right hand corner and then click on device manager.
3. Click on the + sign next to DVD/CD ROM drives option.
4. Right click on the DVD drive option and left click on uninstall.
6. Click on the ‘Action’ and click on ‘ Scan for hardware changes ’ option
5. Close all the windows on the screen.
NOTE: You might need to reinstall any CD recording application or the DVD player Application if you have on your system if they start to not work completely, after doing this.


----------



## chris_branagan (Jun 30, 2009)

I deleted the filters and restarted, it found the DVD drive and it works.
YAY!!!
:wave:
Thanks Resin8
cheers
Chris


----------

